# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авто-БТТ >  РХМ4-02 на базе БТР-80, 1:35, самоделка

## Марат

Это модель начата давно, но из-за различных обстоятельств стройка остановилась. 
 Для своих сослуживцев я построил несколько десятков звездинских бетеров, осталось много деталей и деталек, они то и сподвигли меня на строительство самодельного БТР-80, соответствующего размерениям прототипа. Звезда в этом плане подкачала сильно. 
 Материалы: как всегда пластик от клавиатур и коробок CD-дисков, обрезки деталей и плоскостей БТР-80 от звезды. 
 Задачи: 
 1. Используя реальный БТР бригады создать точную копию прототипа. 
 2. (второстепенная) сделать диораму с экипажем машины, отрабатывающим учебно-боевые задачи на местности. Экипаж будет в ОЗК. Экипаж и приборы разведки будут самодельные. 
 На сегодняшний день модель имеет такой вид...

----------


## Марат

Вчера снял размеры с ниши заднего колеса прототипа и начну перетачивать самодел.

----------


## Марат

Дааааааа... Модель придётся делать практически заново. Я буду использовать остов как точку отсчёта, убирая ненужное и наращивая новое. Начну с  ниш задних колёс.
 Убрал лишнее, первично обработал боковую наклонную плоскость, поставил метки согласно размерениям прототипа.

----------


## Марат

Сломано всё, что сломалось и модель приходиться делать практически с нуля. Работаем с нишами задних колёс. Каждая деталь-панель дублируется до мм. и устанавливается на оба борта для соблюдения симметрии.

----------


## Марат

Обе задние ниши готовы.

----------


## Марат

Такая вот разница со "Звездой"

----------

